# New Pips



## Fusion Master (Sep 29, 2004)

I know this has been said many times, but I'd really like to see new pips. It could be for second b'day celebrations. Members who have been here since the first month or so 2 years ago when the site first opened could get a special badge with a big 2 on it or sumthing. Either way I'd really like to see new pips.


----------



## dice (Oct 6, 2004)

Bah they don't think it's "important" enough. Even if they do reply they probably wouldn't do it...


----------



## Puck The Joker (Oct 6, 2004)

dice is right for once. (runs to wash his mouth out with soap) Pips aren't really all that important, and even if we wanted to change them, none of the staff that actually frequent the board have to power to make the changes. Maybe if Kivan were to actually show up and take a renewed interest in the board, new pips would be a possibility.


----------



## dice (Oct 6, 2004)

QUOTE(Puck The Joker @ Oct 6 2004 said:


> dice is right for once. (runs to wash his mouth out with soap)


^
Dat comment really hurt man 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I think I remember KiVan saying he wouldn't do it at that meeting on irc where members gave suggestions like nearly half a year ago... I thought it was going to be an anual thing.


----------



## Mr.Curlynose1 (Oct 6, 2004)

Shaun can do it. He just told me on MSN. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*The Nose Has Left The Building.*


----------



## JeX- (Oct 6, 2004)

Maybe we could have that small funky gbatemp mascot logo as pips? 

-JeX-


----------



## shaunj66 (Oct 6, 2004)

QUOTE(Mr.Curlynose1 @ Oct 6 2004 said:


> Shaun can do it. He just told me on MSN.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, but what did you expect? God is almighty. He can do anything.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





...What!?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Are new pips really necessary? I still like the current ones... but we're open to suggestions.


----------



## Kyoji (Oct 6, 2004)

QUOTE(shaunj66 @ Oct 6 2004 said:


> QUOTE(Mr.Curlynose1 @ Oct 6 2004 said:
> 
> 
> > Shaun can do it. He just told me on MSN.
> ...


Meh, keep em' as they are. The pips we have no define GBAtemp, i've seen no-other board with them.


----------



## Luse (Oct 6, 2004)

I still think the pips (that were lifted from advance wars) we have suit this place...

Then again I'd still like to see Shaun's smiley's (as seen on gbatemp 2) used on this board, they are an actual improvement... (I've said that atleast 10 times in about a year, are we ever gonna see them here?)


----------



## The Teej (Oct 7, 2004)

Haha I commented on that at GBATemp 2 as well... I want them on here, they so own XD


----------



## Fusion Master (Oct 7, 2004)

Then it's obviously just me. Every now and then I look at them and think "I'd really like to see something new." 

I understand they are now a part of gbatemp and all so I guess permanently scratch the idea.


----------

